# Samsung 4TB QVO drive on amazon for £ 312.99



## Michael Antrum (Nov 21, 2019)

Just a quick heads up.

Amazon.co.uk are having a flash sale on the Samsung 4TB QVO SSD. I've just picked one up for £ 312.99 which is by far the cheapest I've seen them anywhere.....

(I know its showing a different price, but just click on the link)


----------



## Damarus (Nov 21, 2019)

I need to find this! Link is broken ATM


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 21, 2019)

Are you in UK, as it works for me. Just go to amazon.co.uk and search for '4tb ssd'


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 21, 2019)

THX! In USA but still ~ $44. savings vs Amazon US offer.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 21, 2019)

Yeah, but tell me what the VAT rate in the US is......


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 21, 2019)

No VAT in the US. Not so sure about import duties.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 21, 2019)

Ha! Dunno, but US purchase would add my State tax at ~ 7%. Might be crazy $$ ???


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 21, 2019)

Sorry, maybe I was being a little obtuse.... 

What I meant was that in the UK (and a lot of Europe) not only do we pay more, but the government and the EU load an additional 20% tax on prices.

Fortunately, I'm VAT registered....


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 21, 2019)

There is state sales tax that varies by county. Mine is about 9%. However, they don't charge me sales tax on this stuff and at the end of the year with my tax return there is a spot to put in your estimated sales tax from stuff you bought through the mail on which sales tax wasn't charged. That rate is only 7%. And some states don't have sales tax.


----------



## pfmusic (Nov 21, 2019)

Is this SSD better than the Evo ones?

I've been looking for a good deal on the Samsung 860 EVO 4TB. Best price around £490

Cheers


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 21, 2019)

Actually, perhaps you could clarify this for me, just out of casual interest. I always thought that US sales tax varied by state (not by county) and that if you purchased from a different state, you didn't pay the sales tax.

Or am I ill informed (wouldn't be the first time).


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 21, 2019)

pfmusic said:


> Is this SSD better than the Evo ones?
> 
> I've been looking for a good deal on the Samsung 860 EVO 4TB. Best price around £490
> 
> Cheers



It's not as high spec as the EVO, but as I intend to use this for reading sample libraries (very few writes - many reads), its a very acceptable alternative. If I were hammering it with writes I might well go for the EVO. The QVO has a three year warranty.


----------



## pfmusic (Nov 21, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> It's not as high spec as the EVO, but as I intend to use this for reading sample libraries (very few writes - many reads), its a very acceptable alternative. If I were hammering it with writes I might well go for the EVO. The QVO has a three year warranty.


Yeah, it's just for sample libraries here too


----------



## staypuft (Nov 21, 2019)

Will the QVO fail before the EVO?


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 21, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> Actually, perhaps you could clarify this for me, just out of casual interest. I always thought that US sales tax varied by state (not by county) and that if you purchased from a different state, you didn't pay the sales tax.
> 
> Or am I ill informed (wouldn't be the first time).


It depends. Amazon has changed a lot of things. So the individual states determine if there is a sales tax. Some states like Oregon do not have sales tax. The state then sets a percentage that is basically voted in. Then they counties and cities may add on to it based on voted in bills. So if we want public transportation, they pass a bill charging an extra .5% sales tax to help pay for it. Things like that. This is why, even though the tax is 7% in California, the county of Los Angeles has something like 9.5% sales tax. 

Generally, the states can't make companies who are not located within the state pay sales tax. This has come under fire with Amazon being everywhere and nowhere. I think it was as of last year, Amazon agreed to start paying the sales tax. There was a long court battle. There is still no sales tax on digital products in California. Don't know about other states. So i don't pay tax on downloaded libraries. And if you buy from a company that is only located in another state, they don't have to charge you sales tax, but you are expected to include the amount of tax ( at the state rate of 7% because the state doesn't care about the county tax) you should have paid. 

Does that answer your question?


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 21, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> Actually, perhaps you could clarify this for me, just out of casual interest. I always thought that US sales tax varied by state (not by county) and that if you purchased from a different state, you didn't pay the sales tax.
> 
> Or am I ill informed (wouldn't be the first time).



State by state, BUT Amazon may treat this as US purchase and apply my State tax. If so, I am even better off, since tax will be calculated on a lower amount. May save as much as ~$100.

@ pfmusic ..... I have several smaller EVO(s) but just installed my first QVO and all is great. Sample reads here as well and cannot discern any difference. Some comparison articles spec'd QVO better than other reputable competitors.


----------



## pfmusic (Nov 21, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> State by state, BUT Amazon may treat this as US purchase and apply my State tax. If so, I am even better off, since tax will be calculated on a lower amount. May save as much as ~$100.
> 
> @ pfmusic ..... I have several smaller EVO(s) but just installed my first QVO and all is great. Sample reads here as well and cannot discern any difference. Some comparison articles spec'd QVO better than other reputable competitors.


Cheers will have a further look at the QVO


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 21, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Does that answer your question?



Yes, thank you. Sounds like it could be an administrative nightmare, but I suppose you just get used to it....


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 21, 2019)

staypuft said:


> Will the QVO fail before the EVO?



It the writes that kill SSD Drives, not the reads, so my SSD's will have sample libraries written to them and that will be it for a while.

Besides, it has three year warranty, and a 4TB SSD will be a lot cheaper by the time that date comes up...


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 21, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> Yes, thank you. Sounds like it could be an administrative nightmare, but I suppose you just get used to it....


If you sell out of a brick and mortar store, it is easy. If you do mail orders and have multiple stores in different states or even counties, it can be a big pain.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 21, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> It depends. Amazon has changed a lot of things. So the individual states determine if there is a sales tax. Some states like Oregon do not have sales tax. The state then sets a percentage that is basically voted in. Then they counties and cities may add on to it based on voted in bills. So if we want public transportation, they pass a bill charging an extra .5% sales tax to help pay for it. Things like that. This is why, even though the tax is 7% in California, the county of Los Angeles has something like 9.5% sales tax.
> 
> Generally, the states can't make companies who are not located within the state pay sales tax. This has come under fire with Amazon being everywhere and nowhere. I think it was as of last year, Amazon agreed to start paying the sales tax. There was a long court battle. There is still no sales tax on digital products in California. Don't know about other states. So i don't pay tax on downloaded libraries. And if you buy from a company that is only located in another state, they don't have to charge you sales tax, but you are expected to include the amount of tax ( at the state rate of 7% because the state doesn't care about the county tax) you should have paid.
> 
> Does that answer your question?


I live in Texas, and these days I pay tax on almost all downloaded libraries. Physical stuff from Sweetwater and many other out of state businesses doesn't get charged. Not sure if software purchased through Sweetwater gets taxed as I haven't done that in several years. But pretty much all the European companies I order from use other companies to collect the money, and those companies all collect sales tax in Texas these days. Spitfire and Native Instruments both seem to process orders themselves and both also collect sales tax. Personally, I don't mind paying taxes so long as it's easy and transparent, since taxes are the price of living in a nicer world.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 21, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I live in Texas, and these days I pay tax on almost all downloaded libraries. Physical stuff from Sweetwater and many other out of state businesses doesn't get charged. Not sure if software purchased through Sweetwater gets taxed as I haven't done that in several years. But pretty much all the European companies I order from use other companies to collect the money, and those companies all collect sales tax in Texas these days. Spitfire and Native Instruments both seem to process orders themselves and both also collect sales tax. Personally, I don't mind paying taxes so long as it's easy and transparent, since taxes are the price of living in a nicer world.


i figure it is because Silicone Valley has a big influence on California's economy that they don't charge sales tax on digital products. So you are saying I might not want to retire to Texas? LOL! You don't have state taxes, which we do.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 21, 2019)

Yes, we don't have an income tax, and that is largely why we can't have nice things in Texas. Except roads. For whatever reason, they always find a way to build more roads. Pretty sure the concrete lobby is very powerful. And prisons. We build lots of those too. But unlike our roads our prisons are really shitty.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 21, 2019)

Well ... took the plunge and ordered from Amazon - UK. No clue what USA final cost will be, but need 4K SSD and this could be cool surprise .... ??


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 21, 2019)

staypuft said:


> Will the QVO fail before the EVO?


SSD's are all quite robust these days. For sample library use - where you write once and read many many times, there is very little if any difference between the models in terms of physical issues with the drive. 

QVO's are awesome for samples. Read time is identical here to EVO's - we have maybe 6 of the QVO's and 2 of the Evo's between three workstations. 4TB versions of the QVO's for samples and sound effects libraries. 

I really could not figure out any reason to get EVO for sample lib usage over QVO.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Nov 21, 2019)

Indeed. The QVO will do just fine. In most cases, before you hit the bottleneck on the SSDs you'll crap out on the CPU.


----------

